# Solar panel mounts



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hope someone here can halp this poor old geometry/math stunted guy...

I have 8 panels i need to ground mount. 2 rows of 4 each. Panels are 47x21, mounted at a 50 degree angle. For the life of me I can't figure out how tall to make the uprights..

Any insight out there?
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't rely on what another geomerty/math stunted old geezer is about to tell you......but I'd take a couple 2x2's or 2x4's and you know what 45° looks like (right?) and increase the angle slightly, nail some supports to that upright piece and I dare say you've got your 50° angle. If you have a "speed square" used in carpentry, one side of that is 45°.
Good luck, and I too put a disclaimer in my answer!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sine(50) * 47 = 36.004.

SQRT(47² - 36.004²) = 30.211


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 107893
> 
> 
> Sine(50) * 47 = 36.004.
> ...


Thanks BPH! You da man 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> Thanks BPH! You da man
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Shucks... twern't nuttin' any second year electrician apprentice coulnd've figgered out.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Posts are finally set. I left them long. Will mock up the panels then cut them to length. Thanks for the help.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

My square measurements were off but I made it work. Charging batteries!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks bph!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Here is the data from yesterday. I have the Magnum inverter all set up and running. Powering a light and my chest freezer in the garage.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

